# ******* rita machine



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

Well I saw some folks on here make their own out of a 5 gal cooler & garbage disposal so I got inspired. The machine itself wasn't too difficult but then I decided to make kind of a cart & box to enclose it out of old fence boards - that took the majority of the time.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nice!! It's not only good for margaritas, we did frozen hurricanes with mine at my wedding reception a couple of weeks ago. A big hit. We've also done pina coladas. PM me if you want the recipes


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

how much does the material cost to build one? assuming you had to buy everything to make it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'd guess we paid right around $175. Make sure you get at least a 3/4 hp disposal.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Rab Ag- How did you handle the wiring? We just attached a heavy duty extension cord but it would be nice to have an outlet on the back instead I think.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Or you could have just bought one for $250....

Just kidding, a homemade version is always better. Nicely done.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

actually i bought mine for 250 a saniserv 707 i believe 
goes new for 6k


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Or you could have just bought one for $250....
> 
> Just kidding, a homemade version is always better. Nicely done.


Ours makes 5 gallons. 

That one is 2cool tho!!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Or you can make a real good one like I did.


----------



## texasgunclass.com (Apr 15, 2010)

you should get a stainless steel disposal a little more but it is not galvanized


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Or you can make a real good one like I did.


wheres the turbo charger? LMAO!


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

The 3/4 hp disposal was about $120, cooler - $20, PVC, switch, & extension cord about another $15 so you could do it for about $150ish. I had the old fence boards & wheels but bought some 2x4's & plywood for the box and a $12 piece of round bar for the axle so mine was closer to $200. I used a little romex to go from disposal to switch & then cut the end off of an extension cord from the switch to run it to an outlet but you could just cut a chunk off the cord & not need the romex. Megabite - check your PM's as I need me some recipes - the one's I found on the net aren't real consistent for 5 gal.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

10-4


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Well my idea is to have a blender run off gas not electrical. Mine however runs off both. My engine has a clutch so it can still be plugged in the 110 outlet. Besides every motorhead loves the smell of bean oil when drinking a rita.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Well my idea is to have a blender run off gas not electrical. Mine however runs off both. My engine has a clutch so it can still be plugged in the 110 outlet. Besides every motorhead loves the smell of bean oil when drinking a rita.


nothing like the smell of VP C12 and honda hp2 premix early in the morning


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone give me a breakdown of how all this work? Looks like something I need.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> Or you can make a real good one like I did.












Did the cat fit?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

no but the neighbors cat did.


----------

